# 1 March Monster



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

So...my girl kept hearing about all the big bulls I'd been catching off the beach in Destin, and she decided she wanted to tangle with one herself. I happily obliged. We hit the beach in Destin right at sunset and got set up. I knew it was going to be a great night when our first two runs were like hooking up to a BNSF locomotive and trying to hold on...both ending up in breakoffs. We finally got one we could slow down on the 3rd run. She's fighting this thing like a pro! Pull up, reel down...don't reel against the drag...all that crap...I didn't have to tell her a thing. She must've been born with it.
I kept telling her, "This is probably a shark," and was gearing up to snap an "in the water pic" then cut the beast loose. Then I saw the golden back and the spot on the tail. So I run back to "base camp" to switch the cutoff tool for the fish grips...but I can barely get them to close around the jaw! No joke...this bull was kin to Bodacious. 
I had my gator board with me, but it only measures out to 39 inches. Crap...the tail hung off by about 6". So we tried to weigh it...but my scale is only rated for 40 pounds. It bottomed that thing out without hesitation. It was just one of 6 bulls she landed that night. This one, the biggest, at about 45 inches, two at 38, two at 35, and the baby at 32. Needless to say, she is HOOKED on beach fishing now...and I'll never complain about a fishing date.

So...ya'll want to see the pic, right? Well, I was in half-hitch today, and noticed a photo contest they're having...so I entered. Here's the link. Go check out the photo, and do me a favor and vote for the knockout blonde holding the monster red. http://woobox.com/gtke2n/vote/for/2170303


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Monster red. Great story. Looks like she's in a distant 3rd right now. Keep it up


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Now that I've posted this, she would probably appreciate me letting everyone know that she's wearing my spare clothes as it was colder that night than anticipated.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Monster red. Great story. Looks like she's in a distant 3rd right now. Keep it up


Thanks!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Tried to check out the photo with the provided link, but you have to be a "fan". Seeing as how I do not use facefriends, the photo cannot be viewed. Good story though. O*D*W


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That was a stud!!! Voted under the ole lady's account!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gotcha covered brother.. Nice red !!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

What a HAWG! Great story as well, really enjoyed this post. Keep it up!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a hog for sure. She's even holding it properly and it's still big. It's not trying to kiss the camera


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Here ya go Zombie Killer


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great pic and post.


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*Nice!!*

The reds have been thick on the beach east of Destin.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

What an awesome fish!!! Considering that was your woman's first beach trip that makes the story even better!! Wow, she is gonna think that is supposed to happen all the time lol! Great job


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome red!!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

bigtallluke said:


> What an awesome fish!!! Considering that was your woman's first beach trip that makes the story even better!! Wow, she is gonna think that is supposed to happen all the time lol! Great job


Right? I should've set the bar a little lower for myself. I do quite a bit of night beach fishing, and that night was the best I've ever had in terms of size of fish. For numbers, though...a year or so ago, my buddy (Fiji) and I hauled 17 reds in one night. 4 would've been keepers under the new limits, but we could only keep 2. Fitting 2 slot reds into a 1 case cooler takes some determination...


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like the smile I had on my first red last year.. Congrats!! Vote given.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That is a good one
Nice fish too.....


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

tobyb02 said:


> Looks like the smile I had on my first red last year.. Congrats!! Vote given.


Thanks! We're only 10 out of the lead!


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice job! I voted for you guys too.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Tmrunner said:


> Nice job! I voted for you guys too.


Much obliged!


----------

